

More complicated than you think - maalyex
http://www.economist.com/node/17358573

======
_delirium
Here's the article: <http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/10/15/1007615107>

Paywalled, but even just the abstract gives a little additional detail, and
the appendix with data tables/figures is open access:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2010/10/18/1007615107.DCSu...](http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2010/10/18/1007615107.DCSupplemental)

